# martini advice



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Next time I make a trip to the mega-liquor store I plan to pick up some scotch, some gin, and some vermouth.

I have convinced myself that I like tanqueray better than bombay sapphire so the gin will either be tanq or beefeater, depending on the price differential. I enjoy a nice gin and tonic during the summer.

I would also like to make a martini so my question is...what kind of vermouth should I get? I am a noob as far as this goes.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

The simple answer is dry vermouth = Martini, sweet vermouth = Manhatten.

If you're asking for what kind of vermouth, I'll let some others answer that...I use so little it hardly matters


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Martini & Rossi extra dry vermouth is all I use........... and I just look at the bottle when making a martini.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

stevefrench said:


> Martini & Rossi extra dry vermouth is all I use........... and I just look at the bottle when making a martini.


:tpd:

M & R is the standard...i'm sure there are better vermouths, but when you're only using drops, why bother...

jag


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

yep, vermouth is fairly cheap, if you don't like the particular flavor.. 

Chuck it out and try another. Buy small bottles, oxidation is an enemy.




And lastly, if there is no vermouth in your martini, you should quit being a poser and just order a gin on the rocks.  :mn:bn


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> yep, vermouth is fairly cheap, if you don't like the particular flavor..
> 
> Chuck it out and try another. Buy small bottles, oxidation is an enemy.
> 
> And lastly, if there is no vermouth in your martini, you should quit being a poser and just order a gin on the rocks.


:tpd: Don't be afraid of vermouth. It's what makes gin a martini.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Any decent dry vermouth will work just fine, though I do tend to gravitate toward Martini & Rossi. 
Don't buy a larger bottle than the .375 ml splits because vermouth is really a wine & does not store well, even in the fridge. 
I use the classic 3:1 ratio of gin to vermouth, plus 2 drops of bitters.
If you don't use vermouth, you're just making cold gin.
And yes, I prefer Tanquerey gin, also.:tu

Correction to post above:
You can use sweet vermouth in a Martini if you prefer, or a 50/50 mix of sweet & dry vermouths. Sweet vermouth does NOT make the gin mixture a Manhattan. 
A Manhattan is made with rye whiskey & vermouth (sweet or dry, tho sweet is usually preferred). 
Or some say you can use bourbon & vermouth.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> I use the classic 3:1 ratio of gin to vermouth, plus 2 drops of bitters.
> If you don't use vermouth, you're just making cold gin.
> And yes, I prefer Tanquerey gin, also.:tu


I prefer a ratio around 5:1. I'm not sure what makes a certain ratio "classic", but I've seen and read a classic or traditional gin martini with anywhere from a glass coating of vermouth to a 2:1 ratio. I say you should experiment with it and drink what you like.
And FWIW I prefer Bombay Sapphire, but Hendricks when I want a treat :tu 



smokin5 said:


> Correction to post above:
> You can use sweet vermouth in a Martini if you prefer, or a 50/50 mix of sweet & dry vermouths. Sweet vermouth does NOT make the gin mixture a Manhattan.
> A Manhattan is made with rye whiskey & vermouth (sweet or dry, tho sweet is usually preferred).
> Or some say you can use bourbon & vermouth.


I've never seen a martini used with only sweet vermouth...sounds interesting, maybe I'll have to try it (but it doesn't sound very good to me!). I've seen half dry, half sweet, but never had it.

Also, I did not mean to indicate sweet vermouth with gin was a Manhattan, only that sweet vermouth is typically used for a Manhattan.

There are a multitude of variations to the gin martini. Here's a link to some more popular ones. (BTW - they term their recipe "the original" and it's a 5:1 ratio :r)
Cheers bro's!:al


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I've never seen a martini used with only sweet vermouth...sounds interesting, maybe I'll have to try it (but it doesn't sound very good to me!).


A few years ago, a bartender used sweet vermouth in my martini. Intentional? Regardless, it was just soooo different. I drank it but just didn't care for it.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Only thing I have to add to this thread: get some olive juice while at the liquor store. Experiment with a dirty martini. It's not expensive and will last quite a while, so you'll have a very cheap way to vary your martini experiments.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> And lastly, if there is no vermouth in your martini, you should quit being a poser and just order a gin on the rocks.  :mn:bn


:tpd:



qwerty1500 said:


> :tpd: Don't be afraid of vermouth. It's what makes gin a martini.


and :tpd:


smokin5 said:


> .
> I use the classic 3:1 ratio of gin to vermouth, plus 2 drops of bitters.
> If you don't use vermouth, you're just making cold gin.


and :tpd:



muziq said:


> Only thing I have to add to this thread: get some olive juice while at the liquor store. Experiment with a dirty martini. It's not expensive and will last quite a while, so you'll have a very cheap way to vary your martini experiments.


and :tpd::tpd::dr


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

follow up:

picked up some beefeaters (on sale) and Martini and Rossi dry vermouth. Made my first martini with a 3:1 ratio. No olives (yuck) or lemons in the house.

I have to say, I think I like gin and tonic better.

I will have a few more (not all at the same time) before I render a final verdict though!


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

fizguy said:


> follow up:
> 
> I will have a few more (not all at the same time) before I render a final verdict though!


Careful...I used to drink Martini's cause I didn't really like them so I would drink slower in social situations...then, I started liking them...then, the problems began...:dr


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

You should definitely try a classic martini where you actually use vermouth instead of just misting the glass or whatever. I used to drink very dry martinis where you essentially hd a glass of cold gin and thought about the guy who invented vermouth. Then I was in Green Bay of all places having dinner with some friends of my wifes family where he made martinis with like 4oz gin to 1oz of dry vermouth and it was fantastic. I have been making them like that ever since and people love them. I like the Bombay Saphire but also enjoy Tanqueray and Schlichte for gin and tonics. Best of luck.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

fizguy said:


> follow up:
> 
> picked up some beefeaters (on sale) and Martini and Rossi dry vermouth. Made my first martini with a 3:1 ratio. No olives (yuck) or lemons in the house.
> 
> ...


If I may. 1:5 ain't a bad ratio. Martinis are about ceremony too. Put ice in the martini glass while you work. Use fresh ice, lots of it in the shaker. Add ingredients and shake the sh!t out of it, pour into the cold glass. Olives certainly are optional, but dirty martini's (with a little olive juice in the mix) are good too. A martini should be consumed cold to toke the edge off the day and to wake up the tongue. Keep experimenting. If you like gin, sooner or later you'll find a martini combo you like....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

fizguy said:


> follow up:
> 
> picked up some beefeaters (on sale) and Martini and Rossi dry vermouth. Made my first martini with a 3:1 ratio. No olives (yuck) or lemons in the house.
> 
> ...


Try different ratios. 3:1 is a LOT of vermouth.
Also remember that the exact gin is more important (you'll taste it more) in a martini than in a gin & tonic - so even though you like Beefeaters in Gin&Tonic, you may not in a martini.
My three favorite gins, starting with the best, are North Shore, Hendricks, Bulldog...


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah -- a Hendrick's martini with a cucumber garnish. Great in the summer!


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

fizguy said:


> No olives (yuck) or lemons in the house.


I hate olives too so do what I do. Use cocktail onions instead. That is really a gibson but the mix is the same.


----------

